# are the rob cole plugins no more available ?



## mantra

Hi
i tried to open the Rob Cole's homepage , i really love some plugins
i can't open his page and i can't find his plugins no more

i tried to send an email , but without a answer

does somebody know what did happen?

and does domebody where can i get them ? his plugin?
maybe someone has a backup ?

thanks
cheers


----------



## Jim Wilde

Rob hasn't been heard from for several months. Nobody seems to know what's happened, obviously we hope it's nothing bad. But I don't know if anyone can help you with his plugins.


----------



## itspeter

Especially as my first post here, I'm sensitive about this.  I don't know Rob but I could really use his plugins. Maybe someone here who has connected with Rob in the past could try his Facebook?  (The FB photo is the same as it is on his site using the wayback machine so I'm confident thats Rob.)
https://www.facebook.com/rob.cole.56

Just an idea.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Hi, welcome to the forum.

A few people have already tried to contact Rob, but without success. We all hope it's nothing serious and that he will be back soon.


----------



## mantra

itspeter said:


> Especially as my first post here, I'm sensitive about this.  I don't know Rob but I could really use his plugins. Maybe someone here who has connected with Rob in the past could try his Facebook?  (The FB photo is the same as it is on his site using the wayback machine so I'm confident thats Rob.)
> https://www.facebook.com/rob.cole.56
> 
> Just an idea.



Hi a good idea
at lest we can know if he is ok, maybe sending some message to his friends


----------



## Marsu42

mantra said:


> Hi a good idea
> at lest we can know if he is ok, maybe sending some message to his friends



His website was semi-unmaintained for a long time, and he didn't participate in his forum for quite a whole though it's still up: http://robcole.smfforfree3.com/

I hope nothing serious has happened and he just get fed up putting work into his free (i.e. donations asked, but probably not received) plugins and pulled the plug instead of updating to the LR6 sdk. Another problem was/is that there are gazillions of his plugins and I imagine sooner or later had to run into an unmaintainable state. It's a real pity since there are/were a lot of innovative things, esp. exifmeta which made/makes metadata available to you Adobe doesn't deem worth considering!

All the best, Rob, if you happen to read this!


----------



## Ian.B

anyone know any more about Rob?


----------



## Califdan

Seeing as Rob seems to no longer be around, does anyone have a suggestion of a replacement for his wonderful DevMeta plugin?  I have his DevMeta plugin from LR5 and it still works under LR6 (cc/2015), but of course it does not include the new "Haze" filter.  So, if anyone knows of a substitute plugin, can you let me know.

Thanks - Dan


----------



## ktrow

*DevMeta download?*



Califdan said:


> Seeing as Rob seems to no longer be around, does anyone have a suggestion of a replacement for his wonderful DevMeta plugin?  I have his DevMeta plugin from LR5 and it still works under LR6 (cc/2015), but of course it does not include the new "Haze" filter.  So, if anyone knows of a substitute plugin, can you let me know.
> 
> Thanks - Dan



Hi Dan,

I have searched high and low to find a download of Rob's DevMeta plugin with no luck and really need it since my screen calibration went haywire and I need to search for all image with a tint less than -10.  Please let me know if there is any way you could email me the file.  A unique email address [email protected] Thanks


----------



## johnbeardy

Look at my Search and Replace plugin - its Parse and Audit command can do this (without paying for the rest of the plugin).


----------



## gneisskitty

I'm looking for a plugin that will allow me to edit keywords from the Map module. Rob Cole's Gazoo plugin apparently would allow this, but I can't seem to find it anywhere since the site is down. Any ideas?


----------



## rob211

gneisskitty said:


> I'm looking for a plugin that will allow me to edit keywords from the Map module. Rob Cole's Gazoo plugin apparently would allow this, but I can't seem to find it anywhere since the site is down. Any ideas?



Any Tag by John Cole will also do this, and it's a floating window that lets you arrow through the filmstrip adding keywords. But the big advantage is that it makes predictions as you type, like the keyword pane itself (and why Lr doesn't include that is beyond me).


----------



## Victoria Bampton

rob211 said:


> Any Tag by John Cole will also do this



John Ellis, just in case anyone tries googling it!


----------



## KarstenG

I have been searching for a plugin that would allow me to add eg camera and lens information from EXIF to LR metadata so that it's going to be imported as Flickr tags.

Obviously Rob Cole's ExifMetaLrPlugin does the job, but it can't be found because Rob's server doesn't exist anymore and there seem to be no other download sources.

Anybody here who would be willing to help by mailing me the plugin?

Thanks


----------



## mantra

capricorn said:


> I have been searching for a plugin that would allow me to add eg camera and lens information from EXIF to LR metadata so that it's going to be imported as Flickr tags.
> 
> Obviously Rob Cole's ExifMetaLrPlugin does the job, but it can't be found because Rob's server doesn't exist anymore and there seem to be no other download sources.
> 
> Anybody here who would be willing to help by mailing me the plugin?


hi
i'm looking for 2 plugins hardly
can't find and nobody wants to send to me
sad because he own a facebook page,somebody could ask to him or to his friends

Thanks


----------



## johnbeardy

capricorn said:


> I have been searching for a plugin that would allow me to add eg camera and lens information from EXIF to LR metadata so that it's going to be imported as Flickr tags.



If you want to change the EXIF, my Capture Time to Exif can be used for that. 

But if the real need is to copy from EXIF to standard LR metadata, like keywords, look at my Search Repair Transfer (in my signature)

John


----------



## jvradelis

You can add the Dehaze field to the existing DevMeta pretty easily.  Add this line to DevMeta.lua just before the section on "-- post-crop vignette" (about line 477):

   -- Dehaze
           chg = chg + self:_processValue( photo, 'Dehaze', s.Dehaze )

And add this line to Metadata.lua just under the heading "--Effects" (about line 92):

   { id='Dehaze', title="Dehaze", version=1, dataType='string', readOnly=true, searchable=true, browsable=true },


----------



## PhilBurton

Does anyone have an update about Rob?  I just searched for his plugins and got a non-functioning website.

Phil


----------



## Victoria Bampton

No one's seen or heard from him in ages


----------



## PhilBurton

Victoria Bampton said:


> No one's seen or heard from him in ages


I just did another search for Rob Cole plug-ins, just in case someone put up a mirror site since the last time I tried to find these plug-ins.

It's kind of frustrating, reading old posts and blogs about how great his plug-ins are, and then not being able to find them.   Judging by other posts, I'm not alone here. 

Victoria, would it be OK if people could upload their Rob Cole plug-ins to a special folder on this forum, as a way of reconstituting his plug-in collection.  I realize that these uploads would probably not contact source code, so there might be maintenance issues.  Is this worth doing? 

Phil


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Unfortunately, you can't do that because of copyrights. Copyrights also apply to people who have not been seen for 'ages', for whatever reason.


----------



## johnbeardy

As far as I recall, Rob didn't copyright his plug-ins and made them freely available with unprotected source code. 

However, there are a couple of big reasons why people might be unwilling to collect and distribute them. It would be better to identify the underlying need for some automation, and convince another plugin developer that it makes sense.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

johnbeardy said:


> However, there are a couple of big reasons why people might be unwilling to collect and distribute them. It would be better to identify the underlying need for some automation, and convince another plugin developer that it makes sense.



I have to agree with John on this one. I don't want to be responsible for distributing unsupported plug-ins, especially when there are some very skilled developers who are able to support their plug-ins.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

IIRC, Rob wrote a plugin that could populate a normal collection with the results of a smart collection. That would be great for synching with Lightroom Mobile (for example synching all your five star images), because you can only sync normal collections. Do you feel the challenge already?


----------



## PhilBurton

johnbeardy said:


> As far as I recall, Rob didn't copyright his plug-ins and made them freely available with unprotected source code.
> 
> However, there are a couple of big reasons why people might be unwilling to collect and distribute them. It would be better to identify the underlying need for some automation, and convince another plugin developer that it makes sense.


The nice thing about the active plugin developers, yourself included, is that you have more experience with Lightroom and the rest of us, certainly me, so you can in effect anticipate in advance the problems that someone like me will have.

For me, the need is for custom metadata field support, which has already been discussed at some length in this forum and elsewhere.


----------



## mantra

Hi
i tried to open the Rob Cole's homepage , i really love some plugins
i can't open his page and i can't find his plugins no more

i tried to send an email , but without a answer

does somebody know what did happen?

and does domebody where can i get them ? his plugin?
maybe someone has a backup ?

thanks
cheers


----------



## PhilBurton

Victoria Bampton said:


> I have to agree with John on this one. I don't want to be responsible for distributing unsupported plug-ins, especially when there are some very skilled developers who are able to support their plug-ins.


Victoria,

Victoria,

IF Rob's plugins are in fact not copyrighted, and if course code is included, would it make sense to have these plugins available for active plugin developers to examine the code, so they wouldn't have to complete reinvent wheels?  Just asking.

Phil


----------



## johnbeardy

His code was way over my head, Phil, and for a few reasons I think it would be difficult to adapt.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

That's up to individual developers Phil.  

Since the original question has now been answered, and we're going in circles, it's time to close this thread down. 

If there's specific functionality you'd like to see in a plug-in, feel free to create a thread on that specific topic.


----------

